# للبيع شقة 220متر بأجمل مربع بمدينة نصر



## اسلام محمد (26 أكتوبر 2011)

كودالاعلان :126104
للبيع بسعر مميز شقة بالمنطقة الاولى بمدينة نصر مساحتها 220 مترعبارة عن 3غرف نوم وريسيبشن 3 قطع و2حمام ومطبخ
الشقة على المحارة(نصف تشطيب)
	المطلوب/850 الف جنية
	التسهيلات/ ادفع 50% كمقدم وقسط الباقى على سنتين
	الموقع/ المنطقة الاولى بمدينة نصر شارع الطيران
للاتصال:
شركة طيبـة المصرية للمقاولات والاستثمار العقاري
هاتــف / 24011385 – 24026680
للاتصــال من داخل مصـر / 01279365441
مــن خـــارج مصـر / 201119065989+
رقم فاكس الشــركة / 22620791
بريد الكتروني: [email protected]


----------

